# What are 3 items a painter should always have with him?



## mural (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone know what are three items a painter should always have with him? Since the items a painter should always have with him while working are way more than three, I don't know what to put for an answer to this question.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mural said:


> Does anyone know what are three items a painter should always have with him? Since the items a painter should always have with him while working are way more than three, I don't know what to put for an answer to this question.


paint brush
paint 
lunch


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

5n1
paint brush
rag


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Coffee. Cigs, and cell phone


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Beer...:thumbsup:

Ice Chest...:thumbup:

Ice...:clap::clap:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Weed, a bowl, and munchies??....


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Weed, a bowl, and munchies??....


I was gonna say Visine and a lighter, for the last two...:whistling


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Five point
Rag
Dust brush.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Radio
Lawnchair
Cigarettes


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Razor knife
Putty knife or five in one
Brush


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Who's asking the stupid question?

That might affect the answer.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

A.T.C. said:


> Who's asking the stupid question?
> 
> That might affect the answer.


Sounds like an employment exam to me.


----------



## mural (Jun 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Sounds like an employment exam to me.


It is a question from an employment exam indeed.

Thank you to the people who actually answered.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

313
515
517


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

White clothes
Good brushes
5in1


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Brains
Muscles
paint brush


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

A ballpoint pen, a towel, and a business card.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stick, whistle and a case of beer.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

eye's ,, eguipment and " an endless supply of humility , man it's too early for trick questions


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Paint,
Brush
money for bail.


Andy.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Paint,
> Brush
> money for bail.
> 
> ...


The best so far. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

endless supply of humility. still working for me!


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

My bag of tricks, a radio and a step ladder.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I make sure I'm never without my 24 in 1 ladder. :laughing:


----------



## wyly (Aug 23, 2011)

1 1/2" putty knife
duster
rag


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Bottle of pills

Paint brush 

Warm case of beer in trunk of mercury topaz


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you talking painting contractor or hourly employee?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Both. At least in Pittsburgh.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

I have evolved to the point that I just don't use 5in1's much any more. I keep a few around but I usually use a specialized tool instead for whatever I'm doing, even opening a paint can I use a can opener.. I might be OCD about things though.

I just carry this tray with me wherever I go. It has prob 40 of the most common tools I will need and most days the tray is enough to get through the day.


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Five point
> Rag
> Dust brush.


 THE WINNER!:clap:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to spend 45 minutes every morning minimum just to be confident I have everything I need longer if I switch from int to exterior and another twenty when I get back to make room for the morning. just plain mean.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bottle of rum,bag of coke and a hooker.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Sprtman said:


> THE WINNER!:clap:



Thanks. I mean_ come on_, this is just basic first year stuff we are talking bout here. I get all the joke replies, but _really_?


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Thanks. I mean_ come on_, this is just basic first year stuff we are talking bout here. I get all the joke replies, but _really_?


hey - no need to rub it in man - that was a tough one for sure... I know I was baffled.

Pat


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

shakey0818 said:


> Bottle of rum,bag of coke and a hooker.


this isnt commercial, we are talking residential.

weed, mini roller and 430 gallons of moderate tan pro mar 400 eggsgell.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

1 thing ... My van .... With all my tools in it haha


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

5 in 1 
razor knife
screwdriver with multi bits



I almost said pants though. I had a guy show up without pants once. Thought that was a no-brainer.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Derek1157 said:


> I almost said pants though. I had a guy show up without pants once. Thought that was a no-brainer.


How the heck does that happen?  :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> How the heck does that happen?  :laughing:



:drink: :drink: :drink:


----------

